# 19 Dec 2016 Berlin Truck attack on Christmas Market



## jollyjacktar (23 Dec 2016)

The suspect from last Monday's truck attack in Berlin has been shot and killed by police in Milan.  Excellent news.

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/world/berlin-suspect-killed-1.3910441

Attack story.

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/world/truck-crash-berlin-christmas-market-1.3903677


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Dec 2016)

The shit show that Germans is turning into probably deserves it's own subthread. 

https://www.rt.com/news/371858-berlin-underground-homeless-fire/


> Seven attackers set a homeless man on fire at a Berlin subway station, police have said. The authorities are now investigating the case as an attempted murder and have released CCTV images of the suspects.



In the US this would be chalked up to a hate crime by white supremists.


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Dec 2016)

They appear to be from the recent long term visitor groups invited in by Frau Merkel.

To be fair, that shit happens elsewhere too.  We had a couple of sick local fuckers here in NS that set fire to a man sleeping in a bus shelter down in the Valley a couple of winters ago.  Thankfully they were caught, tried and convicted.  Although the sentence was not nearly fitting enough to suit me.


----------



## jollyjacktar (27 Dec 2016)

Merkel's mates, just as I suspected.  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4067902/Seven-migrants-arrested-homeless-man-set-fire-Christmas-Eve-Berlin-subway-station.html


----------

